# Panzer goes to school



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer (5 months) started basic obedience last night. The trainer used Panzer to demo sit and sit/stay. He told the class he picked Panzer because Panzer reacted well to him when he walked up to him before class started (he showed me how to correct Panzer from barking his head off at the other dogs) - he could tell the pup wasn't afraid of him and felt comfortable with him. After the sit demo, when he brought Panzer back to me, the trainer asked if Panzer had previous training. I sure was proud of my boy. :wub:

Panzer made friends with Dodger, the 7 month old lab, sitting next to us too. I think the early pup socialization has paid off. Yay!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job- both of you!


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats!!!

btw...I absolutely love your dog's name. Perfect for a dog built like a 'tank' LOL .

If you don't mind I'll steel it for my next dog.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats. What was the correction for barking?


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks  

crisp - Panzer's dad is 100 pounds (his dad is 1/4 husky), so we thought the tank name would suit him as he grew into it. He's 55 pounds now, so on his way! Thanks

whitedog - The first thing the trainer pointed out was that we were petting Panzer when he was barking. He asked if we wanted him to bark & if not we shouldn't reward him with petting. He gave Panzer's collar a pop and stood in front of him so he couldn't make eye contact with the other dogs. He said the reason for barking is the eye contact. I tried it out myself a couple more times and then no more barking. 

We have an interesting mix in the class - one other GSD - same age, a bloodhound pup, lots of labs, a Portuguese water dog, a giagantic St. Bernard, a golden retriever and a sheltie. We're going to really work with Panzer so he can maintain his star status.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense. In class last night, Dexter did a little playful bark, and I automatically patted his neck. Not to praise but to get his attention. The trainer told me to not pet my dog when he's barking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Veronica, where do you train?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

We go to Kirk Gillette. He's in Galesburg. We went to him about 14 years ago with our Alaskan Husky & were so impressed. He's a great teacher. $105 for 8 weeks of basic obedience.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ahh, thats what I thought. I checked into going there for agility, but the fact that he required the bordatella vax made me go elsewhere. Too bad!


----------

